

Exclusive Video of XerXeS DoS Attack - Salvatore
https://www.infosecisland.com/blogview/2990-Exclusive-Video-of-XerXeS-DoS-Attack.html

======
wendroid
Their Latest News doesn't seem to show "We suffered a DoS from The Jester", so
one might say "ineffective".

03 03 10 Two Americans shot dead in Garmsir, 7 coalition soldiers sustain loss
of life and injuries

02 03 10 Italian officer, seven soldiers killed in Badghis battle

02 03 10 At least 25 Americans killed as 8 U.S. tanks destroyed in Marjah

02 03 10 Mujahideen fight British troops near Lashkar Gah

02 03 10 Dozens die as three American military tanks eliminated in bombings in
Marjah

02 03 10 Blast in Helmand kills three U.S soldiers, injures another three

